# que velhos são os trapos



## Souler

Tengo que traducir esto de un texto portugués en el que habla de unas personas y termina diciendo esto de ellas "que velhos são os trapos"

Lo he traducido en castellano como el refrán de "más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo" porque interpreto que lo que quiere decir es algo así, que aunque tienen ya una edad (está hablando de deportistas) aún son competitivos, pero agradezco cualquier ayuda que podáis prestarme.


----------



## markborges

¿Nos podría poner la sentenza completa?

;-)


----------



## Souler

Por supuesto:

Jogadores como xxx, são habitues nessas jogadas decisivas. Por outro lado e também a um nível muito elevado o xxx e o xxx mostram be, que velhos são os trapos.

Gracias


----------



## markborges

Souler,

La expresión "Trapos velhos" en portugués generalmente es usada para indicar que algo o alguien es viejo e inutil. Pero, en la sentenza arriba, la existencia de "nivel muito elevado" nos deja un significado dudoso si los dos ultimos jugadores son muy buenos o muy malos.

¿Esa es una noticia de un periódico? 

Saludos,


----------



## Souler

Es un texto deportivo que han escrito para una revista. ¿Puede que se haya utilizado de manera irónica, queriendo expresar todo lo contrario?, es decir que aunque son viejos (de más edad de lo normal para ser deportistas) aún compiten a un alto nivel.

Gracias


----------



## markborges

Souler said:


> Es un texto deportivo que han escrito para una revista. ¿Puede que se haya utilizado de manera irónica, queriendo expresar todo lo contrario?, es decir que aunque son viejos (de más edad de lo normal para ser deportistas) aún compiten a un alto nivel.
> 
> Gracias




Puede ser que sí. Creo que esa interpretación es la menos dudosa.


----------



## Souler

Muchas gracias. Si no hay más opiniones creo que me quedaré con esa interpretación.


----------



## MOC

Velhos são os trapos é uma expressão muito usada em Portugal.

Esse xxx e o xxx  são provavelmente jogadores com alguma idade (algo velhos), mas ao dizer-se que velhos são os trapos, quer dizer que apesar da idade ainda são tão bons como os novos.


----------



## markborges

Ahhhhh! Isso talvez explique tudo agora.

Essa expressão, no Brasil, é usada de outra forma.

Souler, você está lendo uma revista de Portugal?

Abraços,


----------



## Souler

Estoy traduciendo una entrevista en portugués que ha de ser publicada en castellano 

Gracias a ambos por la ayuda.


----------



## Tomby

Souler said:


> Tengo que traducir esto de un texto portugués en el que habla de unas personas y termina diciendo esto de ellas "que velhos são os trapos"
> 
> Lo he traducido en castellano como el refrán de "más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo" porque interpreto que lo que quiere decir es algo así, que aunque tienen ya una edad (está hablando de deportistas) aún son competitivos, pero agradezco cualquier ayuda que podáis prestarme.


*Velhos são os trapos = dizem os velhos rezingões* [© Diccionario de expressões populares portuguesas de Guilherme Augusto Simões.]

Por outra parte temos no Priberam o seguinte: 
Rezingão/rezingona = o/a que rezinga 
Rezingar = resmungar 
Resmungar = falar baixo e com mau humor

Resumindo, que "Velhos são os trapos" significa "o que dizem os velhos que falam baixinho e com mau humor". 
Mas como esta frase não me diz nada, ou não estou a perceber o seu significado, pesquisei e encontrei este _site_ sobre futebol *que confirma a resposta do MOC*: jogadores velhos (31, 33 e 36 anos) que parecem ter dez anos menos. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


P.S.- Markborges: "sentenza" não existe em espanhol. Neste contexto usas-se a palavra _frase_. Noutras podemos usar _sentencia_.


----------



## Mangato

Soi incapaz de comprender el significado de la frase si bien la expresion equivale a la española "trastos viejos"


----------



## MOC

Tombatossals said:


> *Velhos são os trapos = dizem os velhos rezingões* [© Diccionario de expressões populares portuguesas de Guilherme Augusto Simões.]
> 
> Por outra parte temos no Priberam o seguinte:
> Rezingão/rezingona = o/a que rezinga
> Rezingar = resmungar
> Resmungar = falar baixo e com mau humor
> 
> Resumindo, que "Velhos são os trapos" significa "o que dizem os velhos que falam baixinho e com mau humor".
> Mas como esta frase não me diz nada, ou não estou a perceber o seu significado, pesquisei e encontrei este _site_ sobre futebol *que confirma a resposta do MOC*: jogadores velhos (31, 33 e 36 anos) que parecem ter dez anos menos.
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.
> 
> 
> P.S.- Markborges: "sentenza" não existe em espanhol. Neste contexto usas-se a palavra _frase_. Noutras podemos usar _sentencia_.



Tomba, nesse contexto, o que me parece que quer dizer é "Velhos são os trapos, dizem os velhos rezingões".

Provavelmente será dito naquelas situações em que alguem lhes chama velhos, e eles respondem "velhos são os trapos", que quererá com isso dizer "Eu não sou velho. Os trapos é que o são. Eu ainda estou muito bem, e tão bem como vocês (jovens)".


----------



## galcosta

Creo que lo que quiere significar la frase, es que aun siendo mayores estos jugadores, continuan con un buen nivel.
En Argentina se dice "viejos son los trapos", sin el "que" adelante, traduccion casi literal de la frase en portugues.

*Ej*

*Viejos son los trapos*

UNO envejece cada vez más lentamente, y esa es una suerte. El varón de más de sesenta todavía puede considerarse un galán maduro si no echó demasiada panza y si –¡ejem!– le da el cuero, y una chica de más de sesenta está en perfectas condiciones de lucir coqueta y de revalidar aptitudes de mozuela si la ocasión y el espejo le resultan propicios.


----------



## Mangato

Bravo Galcosta: 

Los que ya frisamos en la edad que menciona "ficamos muito obrigados" 

Velhos são os trapos,  não as pessoas.

Um abraçao a todos
MG



galcosta said:


> Creo que lo que quiere significar la frase, es que aun siendo mayores estos jugadores, continuan con un buen nivel.
> En Argentina se dice "viejos son los trapos", sin el "que" adelante, traduccion casi literal de la frase en portugues.
> 
> *Ej*
> 
> *Viejos son los trapos*
> 
> UNO envejece cada vez más lentamente, y esa es una suerte. El varón de más de sesenta todavía puede considerarse un galán maduro si no echó demasiada panza y si –¡ejem!– le da el cuero, y una chica de más de sesenta está en perfectas condiciones de lucir coqueta y de revalidar aptitudes de mozuela si la ocasión y el espejo le resultan propicios.


 ​


----------

